# Massey 1010 hydraulic pump....



## NBKnight (Dec 5, 2010)

Need help locating a hydraulic pump for a new to me Massey Ferguson 1010.Dealers say can't get it.I've emailed every company Google has come up with...no luck.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

https://www.wengers.com/parts/hydraulic-systems-43/hydraulic-pump-3283650m1.html


*is this what it looks like?*


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy NBKnight, welcome to the tractor forum.

Your MF 1010 was made by Toyosha, Japan. Japanese tractor manufacturers have quit making parts for the older tractors (1980's vintage). As a result, you will have a difficult time finding parts for them. 

Two outfits on the internet that I would try are 1) Southern Global Tractor and 2) Stevens Tractor.

If you have a local hydraulics shop, you might consider taking your hydraulic pump to them and see if they can rebuild it. 

Tractorhouse.com has 15ea. MF1010's listed in salvage, in their "Dismantled Machine" section. You may be able to find a good used pump.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

*this website says this is in stock
http://www.crii.net/3283650m1-hydraulic-pump.html*


----------



## NBKnight (Dec 5, 2010)

Awesome guys.Very much appreciated .


----------

